# Skillkosten als Umsteiger von 0 auf 450?



## cM2003 (19. Mai 2009)

Servus.

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Juwelenschleifer:
Bislang bin ich mit meinem Jäger Bergbau und Ingi. Allerdings sehe ich dort einfach keine Vorteile drin. Weder für den Raid, noch durch irgendwelche Gimmicks - mal abgesehen vom Reppbot, welcher aber auch seltener zum Einsatz kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hab ich mir überlegt, dass ich Ingi verlerne und dafür Juwelenschleifen mache. An Mats habe ich quasi nichts vorhanden. Großartig farmen möchte ich auch nicht, weshalb ich wohl das meiste im AH zukaufen würde/müsste.

Nun wäre meine Frage: Ist schonmal jemand von 0-450 durchgeschossen und auf was für Kosten muss ich mich gefasst machen?

Ferner hätte ich eine Frage zu den Steinen:
Da ich noch massig Marken von TBC habe (insgesamt sicher an die 2000), läge es natürlich nahe, sich Steine für die Marken zu kaufen und damit zu skillen. Ein Freund aber meinte, dass man damit nicht viele Skillpunkte machen könnte.
Ist dem tatsächlich so? Ab welchem Skill kann man denn auf die Markensteine zurück greifen?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß,
cM


----------



## Skymek (19. Mai 2009)

Das schwerste Stück ist auf 300 zukommen. Von da an gehts locker flockig von der Hand. Dein Problem wird sein das du die Mats die in diversen Guides beschrieben werden teilweise einfach nicht im AH bekommst (war zumindest bei mir so) und wenn dann sind sie wirklich überteuert oder nur Einzelstücke vorhanden. Vorallem die Mats ab  ~250 an. 

Was dir das leben wahrscheinlich erleichern kann sind die Schwarzen Diamanten, die wurden ja imo extra dafür eingeführt das man da schneller vorran kommt (könnte also sein das es inzwischen fixer und billiger geht)

Ab 300 skillt man sehr schnell mit den grünen Steinen und am ende brauch man nur noch ein bißchen Adamantitstaub (oder wie das heißt) und dann bist du auch schon 350, sprich kein Bedarf an Steinen für Marken. Ab 350 gehts dann wieder extrem schnell da man ja die billigen Woltk steine ja ohne Ende haben sollte (oder halt billig im Ah kaufen).

wenn du garnichts farmst wirst du sicher deine 1k Gold reinstecken.


----------



## cM2003 (19. Mai 2009)

1k Gold wäre schon ein Traum, wenn ich an meine Verzauber- und Inschriftenlehre denke -.- Beide haben mich jeweils gut 5k Gold, wobei ich Verzauberkunst noch nicht weiter geskilled hab gekostet.

Hast du denn gerade einen gescheiten Guide zur Hand?
Mir käme es ja auch entgegen, wenn ich Steine für Marken bräuchte und dafür auf grüne Steine ausm AH, oder Adamantitstaub verzichten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (19. Mai 2009)

ich hab mit dem ausm Offiforum gelvlt. Wenn ich mich nicht stark täusche sind die Rezepte für die Markensteine alles Rufrezepte etc und die sind auch alle erst ab ~350 lernbar.

Also wo du enorm Gold sparen kannst ist wenn du die Wotlk Erze vorfarmst das geht wirklich schnell und spart Gold. Meistens haben auch noch genug Leute die billigen grünen aus BC auf der Bank die brauch man ja nicht mehr, da kannste ja bissle rumschnorren ^^.

Und die 1k Gold kommen drauf an wie die Preise auf eurem Server sind. Besonders so Sachen wie Silber/Echtsilber/ die Erzsorten ausm Ungorokrater und die Edelsteine die man kurz vor 300 brauch sind schon teuer.


----------



## cM2003 (19. Mai 2009)

Naja gut, dann werd ich mich nochmal detaillierter schlau machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke mal nen Freund hat noch nen paar Steine. Den werd ich mal anhauchen -.-


----------



## Lâzché (20. Mai 2009)

Was ich damals mit meinem Jäger gemacht habe ist hab Bergbau verlernt und Juwe gerlent (war auch Ingi und B.  Hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt Juwe bringt genug Gold ein und später hatte ich dann noch nen zweiten 80er wieder mit BB.


----------



## Lâzché (20. Mai 2009)

Was ich damals mit meinem Jäger gemacht habe ist hab Bergbau verlernt und Juwe gerlent (war auch Ingi und B.  Hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt Juwe bringt genug Gold ein und später hatte ich dann noch nen zweiten 80er wieder mit BB.


----------



## JahuWaldi (24. Mai 2009)

Habe vor 10 Tagen KK verlernt und bin zum Juwe umgestiegen. Leitfaden habe ich den hier genommen:

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/2495/lehrmeist...erufe-sondieren

Saubere Sache. Hatte noch einen Twink mit Bergbau 375, und habe einige Sachen selbst gefarmt, aber trotzdem bis 300 einiges im AH gekauft. Bin mit rind 1200 Gold davongekommen, aber das Gold habe ich längst wieder draussen!

Mein Tip: Sachen wie Mithril + Thorium selber farmen, ebenso das Adamantit. Ausserdem lohnt es sich evtl das Kupfer für den Anfang in den Low-Gebieten abzureiten!


----------



## Skymek (24. Mai 2009)

bei den angekündigten Änderungen würde ich aber mit dem skillen noch warten. Denn wenns wirklich so wird schwindet der Vorteil sehr stark und man kann sein Gold in bessere Sachen stecken, wenns rein um die Leistung geht.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

was für änderungen?
edit meint: grad gelesen -.- doofes blizz sobald sie epic gems einführen wie die vom angel zeugs isses auch nimmer so viel bonus ..


----------



## Skymek (25. Mai 2009)

Ju deswegen warten ^^. In den Ami foren soll zwar gerade ein großer Aufriss standfinden, was evlt zur Folge hat das die Änderungen wohl doch nicht genauso so kommt aber lieger erstmal warten.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

najo ich werds so oder so nid wegskillen
juwi 450 und schneider 430 reichen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (25. Mai 2009)

Ist schon zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab geskillt und bin nun bei 425 - kann also alles was ich brauche (scheiss auf die Ringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Aber so günstig wie ihr kam ich nicht davon. Bis 300 war echt schlimm... Danach hatte ich noch Steine. Insgesamt hab ich etwa 4k investiert.
Habs aber auch an einem Abend abgerissen. Mit mehr Geduld und mehr auf den Preis gucken wäre es auch deutlich günstiger gegangen denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Steinen kommt hoffentlich nicht -,- wobei die Marken würde ich als Einsteiger auch nehmen ^^


----------



## CKA15 (25. Mai 2009)

Habe letzte Woche Juwe hochgeskillt bin nun bei 431 oderso, mit den letzten punkten lasse ich mir zeit. Jedenfalls hat mich der ganze Spaß 2,8k Gold gekostet, habe aber auch einiges selbst gefarmt oder zu sehr guten Preisen von Gildenmitgliedern bekommen, einiges wurde mir auch geschenkt.
Durch übrig gebliebene Mats und einige gecraftete Items konnte ich aber knapp 1k wieder gut machen.


----------



## Taksoa (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiß noch (ich hab kein BB, musste mir also ALLE Mats im Ah kaufen) das ich so um die 3,5k Gold dafür ausgegeben hab!

Das härteste am Skillen ist wirklich von 200.300. das der echte Horror. Davor und danach gehts gechillt. N Bissl was wie, Mojo und so muss man schon farmen, da es entweder gar nicht oder überteuert im AH zu finden ist.

So long....Taksi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobs (2. Juni 2009)

ja, 200-300 ist auf jedenfall der horror...bin jetz bei 280 und werd heut abend auf 300 pushen wenn ich mir die restlichen essence of undeath gefarmed habe.
in dem bereich brauch man unmengen an thorium. a für die thorium settings und b für steine.

die steine die man aus dem thorium erz gewinnen kann liegen bei mir aufm server bei 30-50g, stack barren bei 50g und stack erz bei 60-80g
daher musst meine bergbau twink den ich die letzten tage mal auf meinen neuen server getranst habe herhalten und 2tage lang winterspring fuer thorium grinden... nachher gehts dann in die outlands...hoffentlich isses da n bisl angenehmer...allein schon durchs flugmount ^^

bis jetzt aber trotzdem ca. 1,5 - 2k g ausgeben...für die paar sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (19. Juni 2009)

Mal ne dumme frage, hies e snichtmal das neue sachen dazukamen um das skillen zwischen 210 bis 300 zu vereinfachen? Weil ich jetzt juwe mit nen twink mache, aber bisher keine erleichterung zu damals gemerkt habe.
Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, aber war mir sicher das da was kommen sollte.
Ab 300 mach ich mir weniger sorgen, da ich noch massig kleine bc steinchen rumliegen habe.


----------



## Liquidlake (18. Juli 2009)

hab vor paar wochen juwe hochgeskillt, komplett aus dem ah..
hat etwa 1,5k gold gekostet bis ~420
ab dort verdient man mit dem skillen sowieso eher als verluste zu machen ^^


----------



## Niss (21. Juli 2009)

Habe Juwe innerhalb von 4 Tagen(jeden Tag 4-5 Stunden) von 0 auf 430 hochgebracht.
Da ich nebenbei Bergbau von 0 auf 450 noch geskillt habe hatte ich sogut wie gar keine Kosten. Ca 150g für den Kram den es nicht in Erzen gibt.
Was man ausgibt um beim Lehrer die Rezepte zu lernen weiß ich jetzt so nicht, hab das auch nicht in meine Unkosten mit einberechnet.
Also bringt ein bisschen Geduld auf und farmt den größten Teil der Mats selber, spart eine verdammt große menge an Gold und man hat meistens mehr gefarmt als man braucht----->ergo man verdient auch wieder was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Niss


----------



## matzelw27 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich schließe mich dem an wenn jemand sagt von 0-300 is übelste Arbeit bzw. teuer.
Wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe und den AH Preisen auf Baelgun schätze ich mal ca. 5-6k Gold wirste locker brauchen wenn du jetzt sagst das du gar nix selber farmen willst.
Ich glaube 200 oder 215 kommt die erste hürde wo man laut Guide schonmal 45xAquamarin braucht, Externer Juwiguide
des nächste is ab 265 mit den Opalen und andren Steinen die du bis 300 brauchst, richte dich drauf ein massig Thorium zu kaufen oder halt selbst zu farmen um an die notwendigen Steinschen ranzukommen es denne das bei euch  "Azerothianischer Diamant" oder "Gewaltiger Smaragd" zu Spotpreisen im AH erhältlich ist.
Ab 300 haste dann wieder easy going.

Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Glück


----------



## angrydope (27. Juli 2009)

Habs beim leveln meines duds mit bergbau geskillt.

Ist daher vllt net ganz objektiv ... hab bisserl mithril und thorium gekauf und geschnorrt ^^ 

kosten ~500g (die auch schon wieder drin sind)

ab 300 ist es ein spaziergang bis 390, ab da blaue oder luck ;-)


----------



## PewPewPew (2. Oktober 2009)

xD omg, ich hab von 0 auf 450 an einen tag geskillt (alles gekauft) und es hat mir locker 6k gekostet xD
aber naja, egal, mit dem beruf machst soviel kohle das du nimma weißt was du damit machen sollst
greez


----------



## Natálya (4. Oktober 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Nun wäre meine Frage: Ist schonmal jemand von 0-450 durchgeschossen und auf was für Kosten muss ich mich gefasst machen?
> 
> Ferner hätte ich eine Frage zu den Steinen:
> Da ich noch massig Marken von TBC habe (insgesamt sicher an die 2000), läge es natürlich nahe, sich Steine für die Marken zu kaufen und damit zu skillen. Ein Freund aber meinte, dass man damit nicht viele Skillpunkte machen könnte.
> Ist dem tatsächlich so? Ab welchem Skill kann man denn auf die Markensteine zurück greifen?


Die Kosten werden immens sein, das ist klar. Ich hab sehr viel selbst gefarmt (hab ein paar Mats von Gildenkollegen bekommen) und die Erzeugnisse für 1-3g Sofortkauf im AH verkauft. Hab dadurch etwa 1k Gold Gewinn gemacht. Für nen 80er ist das natürlich nicht viel, aber für nen 60er, der sich dann ein Flugmount kaufen kann schon.^^
Mit den BC Steinen ist das so ne Sache. Ich habe auch ein paar rare BC Steine auf der Bank, aber nur ein Rezept (für den Stern der Elune).^^ Dazu kommt, dass du die ja erst mit Skill 350 benützen kannst. Ab dann kannst du auch mit LK Mats skillen. Ich werds so machen, dass ich möglichst lange mit raren BC Steinen skille um an den LK Mats zu sparen.


----------



## Dabow (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs heute meinem Twink beigebracht ... von 1-450 und habe knapp 7k bezahlt. War mir aber ehrlich gesagt egal !

Hab ihn direkt mit Epic fliegen ausgestattet 5000 Gold 

Alchi - 450 / 1500 Gold , Juwe - 450 / 7000 Gold  ( alles aus dem AH )

13500 Gold, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hats ja


----------



## Rygel (23. Dezember 2009)

ich bin auch gerade dabei. bin lvl73 und juwe-skill 323. kann man mit 73 eigentlich den beruf auf 450 hoch skillen? ich möchte meinen anderen charakteren (lvl80) natürlich gern sockelsteine herstellen.


----------



## Dexis (25. Dezember 2009)

also ich skille meinen main ebenfalls gerade auf juwelenschleifer um (dafür kürschnern fallengelassen).
ich habe mich dabei an mehrere guides gehalten, hauptsächlich an den hier auf buffed.de, damit kam ich bis skill 300 sehr gut zurecht. ich habe allerdings auch den vorteil, dass ich mir gerade noch einen (lvl 58) twink mit bergbau hochspiele sodass ich die gesammelten lowlvl-mats vom BB schön in das juwi skillen stecken konnte, z.b. hab ich durchs questen in der brennende steppe & winterquell nur einmal thorium zum sondieren kaufen müssen. somit standen meine ausgaben bis skill 300 bei rund 500g.

allerdings hat mich der BC-teil 300-350 schwerer erwischt als ich dachte. laut buffed-guide benötigt man lediglich 50 steine, also pro punkt einen stein. ich habe gestern allein für die skillpunkte 344-350 ganze 34 steine verbrauchen müssen, insgesamt 91 stück. das zwischenzeitliche problem ist nämlich, dass die rezepte vom lehrer grün werden und die anderen rezepte der ruf-fraktionen (seher/aldor; thrallmar; konsortium; unteres viertel; etc.) nicht besser sind. richtig fies ist die tatsache, dass jegliche raren (blauen) steine generell erst ab 350 geschliffen werden können - ich hatte sieben volle stacks davon auf der bank und konnte sie nicht zum skillen bis dato verwenden -.- das sollte meiner meinung nach geändert werden. ich hab letztendlich die grünen steine teuer aus dem AH gekauft, weils mich dann einfach genervt hat.

aber nen kleinen tipp hab ich dabei doch noch für alle, die auf juwi umschwenken wollen:
wer zu BC-zeiten bereits gespielt hat, sollte i.d.R. auch ruf beim konsortium haben. beim stützpunkt in nagrand gibt es eine quest ("Mitgliedervorteil"), bei der jeder spieler - wenn er vorher dort gequestet hat - jeden monat einen beutel mit edelsteinen bekommt, abhängig von der rufstufe. der springende punkt: fragt jeden aus eurer friendlist oder eurer gilde, ob er/sie 2min zeit für euch investieren und da hinfligen kann! das erspart euch so manches farmen (wenn ihr BB habt) bzw. manches gold fürs AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz
und schöne feiertage

Dex aka Brummbär, immer noch erkältet -.-


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. Februar 2010)

hi,

obwohl mich hier so Angaben wie "1-450 und habe knapp 7k bezahlt" oder "Ich schließe mich dem an wenn jemand sagt von 0-300 is übelste Arbeit bzw. teuer" erschrocken haben, dachte ich mir: schmeiss _Kürschnerei _raus, probier Juwe aus, denn Kürschnerei kann man ja (fast) gratis notfalls wieder skillen

nun bin ich seit letzter Nacht auf 425, denke mal die restlichen 25 Punkte hole ich mir in der Gilde (haben viele ja Twinks) und gut ist.

habe noch Einiges an Erzen wie Kobalt und Saronit usw. vom BB übrig gehabt (zum Glück immer zu faul gewesen, es in´s AH zu stellen) und somit hat mich das hochskillen von 0-425 *nur 578Gold* 78Silber gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da überlege ich fast, bei meinem 2ten 80er dies auch zu machen, aber da wird´s dann teurer, weil ja das vom BB-skillen Übriggebliebene jetzt weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie schnell ich die knapp 600G wieder drin hab, die ersten 2 Steine noch letzte Nacht zufällig im /2 verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also kann´s Jedem empfehlen, der noch bischen mehr aus seinem Char rausholen will, denn die Stat-Steigerung zu normalen epischen Steinen ist (+14 mehr Stärke bei meinem Char, x3 = 42Stärke insgesamt mehr)


----------



## Dexis (18. Februar 2010)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> also kann´s Jedem empfehlen, der noch bischen mehr aus seinem Char rausholen will, denn die Stat-Steigerung zu normalen epischen Steinen ist (+14 mehr Stärke bei meinem Char, x3 = 42Stärke insgesamt mehr)


für jeden spieler, der seinen mainchar zum (heroischen) raiden nimmt, sollte heutzutage auf zwei herstellungsberufe zurückgreifen. ob das jetzt juwelier, inschriftenkunde, schmied, lederverarbeiter oder verzauberer ist (die werte der jeweiligen verbesserungen sind nämlich relativ gleich), in kombination bringen sie doch schon einen deutlichen unterschied.

bedenken sollte man nur: beim juwelier und inschriftler kann man seine erzeugnisse auch gewinnbringend verkaufen, beim lederer, schmied und verzauberer ist man meistens auf das trinkgeld der anderen angewiesen, wenn man denen etwas herstellt/verzaubert. was ich meine ist, dass steine jeden tag gebraucht werden während eine hose aus leder vlt. einmal am tag hergestellt wird^^
aber nichtsdestotrotz sind zwei herstellungsberufe absolutes muss, egal in welcher kombi. mittlerweile sollte jeder mindestens einen twink besitzen, um mit diesem die farm-aufgaben zu übernehmen.


----------



## Martok (24. Februar 2010)

Juwe von 300 bis 341
habe ich letztes WE ungefär 800 ,-- Gold bezahlt


----------



## ComPoti (10. Juni 2010)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> xD omg, ich hab von 0 auf 450 an einen tag geskillt (alles gekauft) und es hat mir locker 6k gekostet xD
> aber naja, egal, mit dem beruf machst soviel kohle das du nimma weißt was du damit machen sollst
> greez



Ja, so in etwa hat es vor ein paar Tagen bei mir auch ausgesehen. Dafür hab ich bereits knapp 2,5k wieder durch Auktionen eingenommen


----------



## Avolus (10. Juni 2010)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alle Posts durchgelesen, aber Thorium farmt man wirklich super schnell.
Sowohl geringe als auch reiche Vorkommen.
Im Krater von Ungoro wächst das Zeug wie auf Bäumen.
Falls nicht in den 2h, in denen du das Erz abfarmen solltest, arg viele unterwegs sind, farmste da sicherlich bis zu 400 Erze.
Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube dass es bei mir so war.
Und achte darauf, wenn du eins abgefarmt hast und es immernoch dasteht, dass es nicht wieder ein neues Vorkommen ist x)
Wie gesagt, das wächst dort unverschämt schnell aus dem Boden ^^

Die Kosten im AH sind natürlich abhängig vom Realm, aber ein wenig Zeit in's Farmen investieren bringt schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer du hast wirklich genug Knete, um dir das zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Feresh (16. Juni 2010)

Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Geduld eines jeden Einzelnen an. :-)
Es gibt Leute, die schmeißen dafür um die 20k Gold raus (vor allem, weil sie den Sondieren-Button erst ab 450 entdecken) und es gibt die, die mit etwas Bedacht vorgehen. Da ich einen Farmchar habe und mit dem erstmal BB hochgebracht habe (was nun wirklich etwas aufwändiger ist), hatte ich schonmal den Großteil an Mats zusammen. Glaub zugekauft habe ich so ca. für 1500-2000 Gold. Allerdings habe ich dadurch auch wieder einiges rausbekommen - Verzauberung ftw. Wenn ichs so lose zusammenrechne, hat mich das Hochskilln 1000 Gold gekostet, was noch im Rahmen ist. Da gibts schlimmere Berufe (Verzauberung, Lederverarbeitung).


----------



## PaiNiZm (20. Juli 2010)

hab über 8,5k gold auf nathrezim bezahlt für 1- 400....
aber die restlichen werden ja auch net mehr viel kosten


----------



## Meatwookie (6. August 2010)

Hab fast alles ausm AH gekauft ~4,500g bezahlt.
Teuerste war mit abstand Mithril mit 80-100g pro stack


----------



## Bubblebøy (17. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab über den WoWBerufeGuide mein Juwe hochgeskillt und die Mats dafür alle im AH gekauft, bis auf das BC Zeugs da es das nicht wirklich gab, hab ich selbst in Nagrand gefarmt ( Easymode, paar Runden fliegen = kk )
Ausgegeben habe ich somit von 0-450 nur in etwa 800-1000g, die ganzen Mats habe ich über 1 Monat zusammengesammelt, also im AH gekauft wenns grade billig war.
Sehr empfehlenswert dafür ein AH-Addon mit dem ihr euch Listen erstellen könnt. Einfach jeden Tag durchchecken und kaufen.
Achja noch als Tipp, besser bissl mehr Mats einplanen als euch WoWBerufeGuide vorgibt.


----------



## balibo (4. September 2010)

ich hab's Bubble gestern nachgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 4 Stunden später und 1200g ärmer war mein Schami auf 455 Aber das BC - Zeugs ist immer noch Mangelware im AH, da muß man scon so ein paar Runden drehn.


----------



## Ryzè (21. September 2010)

Also ich habe für Juwelenschleifen ungefähr 2500 +  Gold liegen lassen da die mats echt teuer waren.

Kumpel von mir ist auf nem anderen Realm auf dem ich auch noch spiele mit 1200 Gold hingekommen, also es variiert sehr stark von Realm zu Realm.


----------



## xRf (22. September 2010)

Das ist sowieso von Server zu Server unterschiedlich:

Ingi auf Alextraza kostete mich von 0-450: 3k Gold.
Ingi auf Lothar kostete mich von 0-450: 5,5k Gold.


Und das AH ist nicht die billigste Variante.
Such dir den Grossteil der Mats über den Handelschannel.


----------



## Sapphirexd (22. September 2010)

Auf meinen Heimatserver biete ich komplette juwe pakete an für 7k gold ist halt grober richtwert dafür kann man instant hochskillen^^


----------



## Eyatrian (1. November 2010)

also ich hab für 0-450 an einem Tag ca 3000g gezahlt.



 sehr Hilfreich war dabei:  http://www.wowberufeguide.de/

Gilt auch für ALLE anderen Berufe


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> also ich hab für 0-450 an einem Tag ca 3000g gezahlt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir einen neuen Charakter gemacht und wollte endlich mal einen "nützlichen" Beruf erlernen und nicht immer nur Bergbau und Kürschner. Ich habe mit meinem 80er alle angegebenen Sachen bis Skilllevel 300 selber zusammen gefarmt und habe schlussendlich 300g bezahlt für die letzen paar Steine die ich nicht gefunden habe, bzw keine Lust mehr hatte zu farmen. Das Gute war halt dass einer meiner eingefrorenen Charakter schon Juwe hat bis 194 und ich alles bis Thorium sondieren konnte und so die Edelsteine schnell zusammen hatte =). Aber der Guide ist echt gut, kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------

